# Experience with revolver/small pistol for wife?



## CC (Jul 31, 2010)

I carry a .40 S&W M&P which my wife has shot before, but not surprisingly for her size has found this to have too much recoil. She also had difficulty loading a magazine and engaging the slide. 

I'm curious if others have had success finding a revolver (easy to load) or smaller pistol that won't have too much recoil and give her an easy-to-shoot option. Looking for self-defense and some range shooting (minimal concealed carry on her part). 

Standard advice applies where she'd shoot several at range before purchasing and looking to spend <$500. Do you have 2-3 good recommendations to start us off?

Thanks!

CC


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Have her try the Walther PK 380. My 68 year old wife can rack the slide on hers.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Low Recoil Options, Smaller for Women*

Under $500 is bit of a challenge, but there are some great choices. My number one choice because my girlfriend loves to shoot it:
Bersa Thunder380CC: <$300, accurate, great safety features, great triggers, DA/SA, and use Hornady XTP or Critical Defense and decent shot placement and it is deadly protection, lightweight, nice looking.

Alternates:
Walther PK380: EAsy to rack the slide, great trigger, affordable, plenty of used/demo available. 
Taurus MilleniumPro 380.
Walther PPK380
Bersa Thunder380

For 9mm:
Kahr CW9 (No reloaded ammo)
Ruger LC9
Bersa 9 UC
Taurus Millenium Pro 9mm
Cz 2075 9mm
Beretta PX4 Subcompact
Taurus 709B

But, I don't think you can go wrong with the Bersa Thunder380CC or the Walther PK380....low recoil, easy to use, fun to shoot. 
For 9mm, my top pick is the Cz...but it is a heavier gun, but very manageable recoil. The LC9 is getting great reviews, although I have not shot one. But my tests show the 380 is just as powerful and deadly.

Good Luck and Be Safe!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

its hard to suggest a gun for some one. there are so many mouse guns out there, kel-tec, ruger lcp, ruger lc9 10.8- 15 oz etc. and light weight revolvers11.4-15.1 oz but with these your sacrificing stopping power and the trigger pull on most of these is horrible. the revolvers you can get 38 or 357 mag but then you can't shoot them there so light. if the caliber does not concern you then i would suggest a sig p238, the rainbow model a real ladies gun, 5.5 in long, weighs 15.1 oz and carries 6+1 about 630.00 or so. but single action only so she may have to get use to that. but my best suggestion would be a glock model 27, 40 caliber about 5 oz lighter than your m&p a little more than half an inch shorter and a trigger pull of only 5.5 pds. my guess is you can find a new one for right around 500.00 maybe 550.00 happy hunting!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

A polymer pistol chambered in the hotly loaded .40 round is going to run off most novice women shooters. Try a full size, all steel semi-auto chambered in 9mm or a full size all steel revolver that can handle .357 or .38 special and load .38's for her to shoot. Most men think a small gun is better for women and most women find they like a bigger gun with more mass to calm recoil. She probably thinks all big guns like yours recoil hard and small, cute guns are easier. A few shots out of a full size, heavy gun shooting a softer recoiling but still potent round might change her mind about the big gun thing. The loading and chambering problem can usually be solved when proper and agressive techniques are used.

Also corneredcat.com is a great website that is about women and guns that is run by a very smart woman. Teaches the ladies stuff about firearms from a knowledgeable woman's perspective. Good luck.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2011)

Another option is the S&W Model 60 LS, which is a ladysmith. It takes both .357 mag and .38 +P. It weighs 21.5 ounces empty but it does run about $600.

And like SMann said, the Cornered Cat is an excellent website with great information.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A S & W 351C (if she is recoil sensitive). It weighs 10 ounces and carries 8 rounds of .22 mag (about equal to a .32). Cheap enough to practice with every day. No recoil to speak of and can be put in a coat pocket or purse (shrouded hammer).

It is the identical configuration as the shrouded J-frames available in .38+P and .357 magnum. So if she gets to the point where she wants something more powerful those weapons will feel natural in her hands.

This link is for the 351PD which has an exposed hammer, but is otherwise the same. I think the shrouded hammer is a better defense weapon.

See: http://averagejoeshandgunreviews.blogspot.com/2007/01/smith-w-351pd-is-extremely-lightweight.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife, Jean, who is very small and lightweight, gets her best _shooting_ results with our *Kel-Tec P3AT (.380 ACP) semi-auto*. However, it is quite difficult for her to rack its slide during a load-up or reload, so in an emergency, she would be limited to firing only seven shots (a magazine-full, plus one).
Since the Kel-Tec is a very small pistol, she first had to learn to shoot well with a full-size, .45 ACP semi-auto. Once adequate with the full-size, full-weight gun, she was competent to switch to the smaller one.

In terms of manipulation, Jean finds her *S&W Airweight Bodyguard, .38 Special revolver* the easiest to load-up and to reload. However, this small pistol's recoil makes it twist in her hand, so, although she shoots it well, she finds it uncomfortable to use.

Therefore, she has decided that the Kel-Tec will be her carry gun, and she will live with its seven-shot limitation.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd give the S&W J frames a real hard look. Idiot proof, ultra reliable, and very easy to operate and shoot, very concealable and safe. A good Houge or Pachmeyer grip is suggested to tame recoil. I like the offerings in 38 Special over the .380 rounds as well. When you get down to those pocket semi's they may be hard for some to operate efficiently w/o some extended training.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean's experience is that none of the aftermarket grips tame "the J-frame twist" completely.
She says that, "The softer the grip, the more it twists."

But, yes, a good S&W revolver is an excellent choice for a relatively inexperienced shooter.

Since longer barrels are fairly easily hidden, one might choose a 3", or even a 4", rather than a snubbie.
The longer barrel would make the twisty recoil somewhat easier to manage.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jean's experience is that none of the aftermarket grips tame "the J-frame twist" completely.
> She says that, "The softer the grip, the more it twists."
> 
> But, yes, a good S&W revolver is an excellent choice for a relatively inexperienced shooter.
> ...


Steve, I agree. The 3" would be an excellent option as the little snubbies do have a good little pop to them, more so than my PX4 subcompact in 9mm. I bought a 637 for my 67 year old mother for self protection and she hung in there like a trooper, but her trigger finger did get tired after about 10 rounds or so in double action. I was pleasantly surprised at its accuracy at 15 yards, I was hitting holes in holes, unlike other snubbies I've shot in the past. The twisting may be caused by a loose grip while firing, you got to hang on tight. I put the Pachmeyer on the 637 and it's a very hard rubber and is somewhat extended and covers the backstrap.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I am agreeing with the J-frame approach but if she is recoil sensitive then starting out with a 351C might be a better way to go. A .38 even in a steel framed J-frame has more recoil than the 11 ounce 351C with .22 Magnums. She can easily move up to the .38 once she is comfortable with the smaller rounds as the ergonomics are identical.

The newest .22 magnums are designed for pistols and are supposed to expand reliably. In any event the .22 magnum is about equal to a .32 in energy which is very marginal for a personal defense weapon, but if that is all she can manage to shoot well, it is the better choice.

My issue with the 3" J-frame is just that there are so darn few holsters available for them. And for purse carry the 1-7/8" is probably a better bet. The 3" would be easier to shoot and more accurate due to the greater sight radius, but the other factors would sway me to choose the snubbie.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Packard said:


> ...[F]or purse carry the 1-7/8" is probably a better bet...


*Off-the-body (purse) carry is a very, very bad idea.*
If the carrier becomes subject to a purse-snatch, the felon is now armed and even more dangerous, and the victim is defenseless.
If the purse is set down and momentarily forgotten, control of the weapon is lost: "Oh, look, mommy. See what I found in Aunt Sally's purse!"
If the purse is not immediately at hand, for instance in the back seat of the car one is driving, what will the carrier do when someone tries to hijack her car?
There's more, but that should be enough to make the point.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Off-the-body (purse) carry is a very, very bad idea.*
> If the carrier becomes subject to a purse-snatch, the felon is now armed and even more dangerous, and the victim is defenseless.
> If the purse is set down and momentarily forgotten, control of the weapon is lost: "Oh, look, mommy. See what I found in Aunt Sally's purse!"
> If the purse is not immediately at hand, for instance in the back seat of the car one is driving, what will the carrier do when someone tries to hijack her car?
> There's more, but that should be enough to make the point.


I will not argue the wisdom of your comments; in large I agree. But since most of the women that I know that carry a small weapon do so in their purse, I no longer argue that point. I do suggest that they carry a shoulder strap purse so that they can keep it on their person at all times. But I've given up trying to get them to wear a holster with a dress or a skirt and blouse. It is an argument that I can never win.

With that as perspective I would always consider purse carry as an option and choose a snubbie.

In the waistband I think a 3" will carry better and will shoot more accurately with more velocity--but you can forget about ankle carry or placing it in your overcoat pocket. So in all, I favor the snubbie. (When did the 2" snub nose become a 1-7/8" snub nose?)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> I will not argue the wisdom of your comments; in large I agree. But since most of the women that I know that carry a small weapon do so in their purse, I no longer argue that point. I do suggest that they carry a shoulder strap purse so that they can keep it on their person at all times. But I've given up trying to get them to wear a holster with a dress or a skirt and blouse. It is an argument that I can never win.
> 
> With that as perspective I would always consider purse carry as an option and choose a snubbie.
> 
> In the waistband I think a 3" will carry better and will shoot more accurately with more velocity--but you can forget about ankle carry or placing it in your overcoat pocket. So in all, I favor the snubbie. (When did the 2" snub nose become a 1-7/8" snub nose?)


yet another awesome example of showcasing and fashion taking priority over concealment and security...... thining of the herd when your life falls a short second to how you are viewed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Packard said:


> ...When did the 2" snub nose become a 1-7/8" snub nose?...


...When steel got expensive, and S&W got cheap?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...When steel got expensive, and S&W got cheap?


when a 2x4 became a 1 3/4 x 3 3/4...... when a 790cc bike became an 800cc..... when a A thru F became Pass/Fail .... when 41% became a majority etc etc etc

btw my 1971 nickel plated colt cobra snubbie has a 1 7/8 barrel, so it was before then


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but my answer was funny anyway.

I hope it made you chuckle, Ted.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah, but my answer was funny anyway.
> 
> I hope it made you chuckle, Ted.


yep yours was funnier and i did chuckle ..... mine was to show that not everything that we call something is correct or exact or even fitting....


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ruger SP 101 revolver in .357 Mag with 3" barrel. You can shoot both .357 Mag and .38 Special in this revolver. For range ammo, try the 130 gr. FMJ in .38 Special. For personal protection you have several options. See what personal protection ammo you are the most accurate and be aware of both muzzle flash and muzzle blast. I prefer medium power .357 mag loads.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> yet another awesome example of showcasing and fashion taking priority over concealment and security...... thining of the herd when your life falls a short second to how you are viewed.


I think it is very provincial to exclude other life-styles when making recommendations.

Within the younger, athletic generation some of the concepts put forward within these fora would sound fairly absurd.

"I train hard to be lean and fit and you want me to buy pants one size larger so I can stuff a gun in my waistband? And wear my shirt not tucked in? Big pants; shirt not tucked in--and you look like a fat slob."

Outside these fora some of the things discussed would sound rediculous (including my comments). Outside the handgun community an awful lot of people think, "What are these people afraid of?"

And a lot of people buy guns are not really in the shooting community. They buy a gun and carry it but don't give it a lot of thought after acquiring it.

And a lot of women consider how they appear to be more important than carrying a gun on their person. That is why purse carry is so popular with them. Some women can be convinced to carry on their person; but for an awful lot of them purse carry is the only way to carry. And even the women that carry on their person, sometimes go to weddings or other formal events where a handgun would be difficult to conceal on the person but easy to conceal in a purse.

I personally won't carry off body and I would suggest to everyone that they find a way to carry on their person (even if it means an ankle rig). But an ankle rig is not too convenient and other options might not be appealing.

To ignore that issue, and to ignore other lifestyles when making a recommendation would be not be in the best interests of the person seeking the advice.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

My GF loves my LCP. She'd never shot until about 18 months ago and we tried a bunch of different models. A friend had just bought the LCP and let us run a hundred rounds through it.. We shot the LC9 a couple of days later and decided it was too much snap for her at the time. The only other real consideration was the Sig P238. Great gun but I just couldn't justify spending and extra $300 on the Sig. I ended up buying the LCP that day and we've never looked back. I have about 500 rounds through the LCP and she has about 1000. She shoots it more as her hands are considerably smaller and it is what she carries around the house and hopefully can CCW here in IL someday. We can't carry here in IL but when she's home it's on her side 100% of the time. 

If we do get CCW here in IL The LC9 will be on my side and she might step up to an LC9 as well. The .380 is a great round and I feel it can more than do the job but i'm kind of a 9mm guy.


----------

